# Maudiae - big enough to bloom?



## The Mutant (Jun 14, 2012)

My little Paph. Maudiae Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna' is planning to bloom, but I'm wondering if I should let it due to its size? It has six leaves (seven counting the sheath) of which the longest is 10cm or 4".

Is it big enough to bloom or should I nip the bud when it shows?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 14, 2012)

You should let it bloom and they will grow new growths after that!

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay, then I'll do that! There's a *very* dark bud slowly emerging from the sheath now. :smitten:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 15, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Okay, then I'll do that! There's a *very* dark bud slowly emerging from the sheath now. :smitten:



Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll take a picture when it has gotten a bit further, it's too low in the sheath at the moment aso the pictures won't be good.


----------

